# Info and pics.. Found a Ferret, Surrey



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry if I duplicating my original post regards to this little Fella.
If anyone knows someone that has lost a Polecat in or around South Croydon,
Selsdon, Warlingham, Farleigh, Surrey.

I found him in the Garden on the 21 Dec.
He looked like he has been lost for quite some time as he was in a bit of a state.

He has not been chipped 
Very Tame and loving
Litter trained

My location is Kingswood Way CR2 I back onto Kingswood Woods.
If anyone would like any more information or know where else I can post his information please get in touch
Samanthax


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

When you advertise him elsewhere I would really suggest leaving out the pictures. If they are the real owners they should be able to describe him/her to you. If you put pictures up and people claim he's theirs, how can you proove either way? Especially if he's not micro-chipped.

Good luck finding his owners.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

because you say you back onto woods my guess is she/he has been lost while out working, many people work ferrets without a locator collar so many get lost.


----------

